# Call of Duty World at war patch installation



## Demaster (Jan 1, 2009)

Hello

I downloaded the Call of Duty world at war 1.1 patch, I tried to install it and it has come up with something about a invalid installation, when I first installed the game, I replaced the exe with a cracked one so I didn't have to use the DVD to play single player, I read on another post that the crack thing will stuff up the patch installation...

Is there anyone that can help me with this issue?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

not if you're using a cracked copy of COD WaW

do you own the game?

reinstall it and use the DVD to play it, if you do own it.


----------



## Demaster (Jan 1, 2009)

Yeah, I own the game.

I got it for Xmas.

I reinstalled it, I got it to work. 

Bad thing is now, takes ages to load a map, then it kicks me and says ''Server disconnected'' and when I go back to the menu, it says I am offline so I have to exit the game and re-open the game and that takes like ages.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you replaced the exe with a No CD crack, then you're no longer using a legal game. Any advice we give is intended for games that have not been illegally modified or had their security measures bypassed.

The crack you installed could be infected, so run an antivirus scan.

Sorry, we can't help with cracked software, whether you legally own the game or not.


----------



## JogBug (Jan 12, 2009)

I have a legal game... and the problem keeps on appearing. I installed this patch [CoDWaW-1.0.1017-PatchSetup.exe] which as per COD web page should help with the problem... The issue that i got is that at the end of the installation i brings and error that won\'t allow proper installation in addition to removing the executable files. [Error: 1906. Failed to cahce package c:\\windows\\installer\\abafc.msi. Error:-2147286775. Contact your support personnel.] I tried stopping the installation when the final installation part start and it allowed me to boot COD WAW Multi Player and the servers show neatly... great improvement... however, i cannot re-start MP and most of the servers appear as invalid. I re-install the original program and sort of did the same thing as explained before, however, this time another error appeared when trying to load MP [Error during initialization: could not load defaul asset \'font/consolefont\' for asset type \'font;. Tried to load asset \'fonts/smalldevfont\'.] 
(regular game loaded without problem... WEIRd Hum)


----------

